# Clarks Gecko Diet- THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your interest in our Diet. We are thrilled and overwhelmed at the number of requests we have received from the United Kingdom in the last weeks. We strive to provide a well rounded diet that suits all frugivorous geckos and keeps them happy and healthy. We love hearing from our customers so please let us know how your geckos enjoy Clark's Diet. 

For anyone who has not seen our website please take a moment and check it out. 

www.pmpreptiles.com 

We have a great selection of diets and flavors can be added at no extra cost! 

We hope you all enjoy and thank you again for all your requests!


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I think everyone is eagerly waiting for the shipment to arrive.As for myself it has been a real pleasure to deal with you.Looking forward to successful introduction to the UK.Thanks dean


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Probably gonna spark you a lot of Biz considering no one likes Rehapsys new 3.1 formula lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, really pleased you have joined us, welcome to our mad house !

I am looking forward to receiving the clarks to try with my group


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  So glad you followed the link I sent and joined RFUK ( it's Lynn here x). I will be placing my order for Fig this week. We are all really pleased to have a suitable option in the Uk now to replace the 3.1 version. 

I will definately give some feedback as soon as I start feeding Clarks, as my geckos are mainly on live at the moment. It was a particularly trusted keeper/ breeder Anna that had first mentioned the issues of 3.1 to me and then after this several others also expressed the very same issues. Clarks diet seems like a great option and I hadnt realised it is now a complete diet which makes it even better.

Thanks again for your great customer service and enthusiasm!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Welcome to the forum  So glad you followed the link I sent and joined RFUK ( it's Lynn here x). I will be placing my order for Fig this week. We are all really pleased to have a suitable option in the Uk now to replace the 3.1 version.
> 
> I will definately give some feedback as soon as I start feeding Clarks, as my geckos are mainly on live at the moment. It was a particularly trusted keeper/ breeder Anna that had first mentioned the issues of 3.1 to me and then after this several others also expressed the very same issues. Clarks diet seems like a great option and I hadnt realised it is now a complete diet which makes it even better.
> 
> Thanks again for your great customer service and enthusiasm!!


lol she must think we are mad......I sent a link as well !
I am expecting the diet this week, and it will be interesting to see how my lot react to it


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

please can some one give me the e mail address as the link to their e mail wont work for me as want postage costs to uk


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

awh said:


> please can some one give me the e mail address as the link to their e mail wont work for me as want postage costs to uk


PM sent : victory:

OP: Welcome to the forum! It was a pleasure to buy from you; I look forward to trying the diet on my Rhacs.


----------



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Our website is www.pmpreptiles.com and email is [email protected] and a 1 oz. sample is $2.84 for shipping. Hope to hear from you


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

oh? this sounds interesting,mine doesnt seem over happy with the 3.1 either


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

sent you a pm re shippping and flavour selections etc... my cresties and gargs will not touch the new 3.1 diet at all, even with fruit/honey added etc so im feeding mainly live also x

can i ask also what is the difference between the complete and the original? x


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

just ordered a sample via paypal from the website cant wait to see if my lot like it more than the cgd


thanks
george


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Looking forward to recieving my order too!


----------



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Sure, the difference between the diets is as follows: The original and gargoyle diets require supplemental feedings, like crickets, while the complete diet does not require supplemental feedings. Though I must add that we feed the complete diet to our geckos and still feed crickets about once a week or so just as an added treat! The Complete Diet was just the natural progression over time to try and create a diet that made less work when it came to feeding, but also served all the needs of the geckos. The Complete Diet contains more fats and protiens. 
Basically, the Complete Diet is the way we try to push most of our customers as there is no downside to the diet. And while the Original and Gargoyle diets are just as great, they just require a little extra work too. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

*Clarkes diet*

Hi,

I have also ordered a sample to try with my Cresties, looking forward to it arriving soon!

Good luck!

Regards,

Nic


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Just waiting for my sample 
My baby crestie has stopped eating the new version completely so on live food till i can try the Clarkes CGD. 
Pretty Excited to try it actually. : victory:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine just arrived! Can't wait to give it a shot


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Just put a reply on the other thread, my lot love it!!! :no1:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Julie&James said:


> Mine just arrived! Can't wait to give it a shot


Oooooh :no1:


----------



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Julie&James - Glad to hear they loved it! I am hoping they all feel the same way!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

suey said:


> Just put a reply on the other thread, my lot love it!!! :no1:


excellent ! really looking forward to receiving mine !


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to Olivine who kindly sent me some pouches of the Clarks food so that I could try it with my mourning geckos (especially as I'll be having hatchlings later on) ~ normally the Quads just nibble at the CGD as and when they feel like it (they're on livefood as well) well I made some up tonight and popped it in and the Quads came down for a look........ and scoffed the flaming lot :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I popped some in with all mine tonight (they still had fresh cgd from yesterday in there enclosures) just checked and found 2 adults nose down in the bowl and a baby feeding as well, so far looks very promising.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, my order of Clark's diet arrived on Wednesday. So far, the results appear very promising: all of my Rhacs and mourning geckos seem to be tucking in very enthusiastically and there have been clean food bowls all round, so it looks as though at least the papaya flavoured complete diet has their seal of approval :2thumb:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm soooo glad to read good reviews, i shall definitely be placing an order as i'm on my last bag of the old rapashy x


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it the complete FGD that I should get?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh i may be being a muppet but how do you request your flavours? how do i go about shipping? will it auto calculate when i go through check out x


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to order soon if there is good results ... 
Not heard good results from the new repashy diet ... 
Dont really understand the payment method though ... 
Do you have to pay in dollars ?
Thanks


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

sazzle said:


> ooh i may be being a muppet but how do you request your flavours? how do i go about shipping? will it auto calculate when i go through check out x


For international orders you need to email them (the addy is [email protected]) for a quote to include the shipping costs. Just let them know which diet you want and specify which flavours you'd like.




joza123 said:


> I would like to order soon if there is good results ...
> Not heard good results from the new repashy diet ...
> Dont really understand the payment method though ...
> Do you have to pay in dollars ?
> Thanks


As above, if you email them with an order query, you'll receive a quote, which will be in dollars. You can then send payment through via Paypal (just specify US dollars as the currency when you enter the payment details).


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered some over 2 weeks ago (i think - terrible memory!) and mine still hasnt turned up. I didnt get to order a flavour so do they just send a random flavor to you? I just clicked the free sample thing on there and it took me straight to paypal. I then had to send aditional funds as they ask for more to send it to the uk. Maybe i should email them and sind out where it is? How long did other peoples take to turn up. My cresties still refuse to touch repashy! and i have loads of it! no idea what i will do with it!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

olivine said:


> For international orders you need to email them (the addy is [email protected]) for a quote to include the shipping costs. Just let them know which diet you want and specify which flavours you'd like.
> 
> 
> As above, if you email them with an order query, you'll receive a quote, which will be in dollars. You can then send payment through via Paypal (just specify US dollars as the currency when you enter the payment details).


 
Ah! wish i had known this before i ordered mine! would have made life simpler!


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

im getting my crestie tomorrow 
i have paid for trail order so fingers crossed he will like it 
:2thumb:


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, well just did my first big feed with the new clarks diet,First reaction was how well it mixed.I have a good number of Rhacodactylus and 90% of them were feeding on it as if that was all they had ever eaten.The rest have certainly tried the diet which is more than they did with the Rapashy for the last few months.I would say 50% of all of them had clean bowls this morning.The thing that pleased me most was how well the chahoua pairs fed.These seem to eat anything growing up but once paired are quite fickle eaters, 3 pairs have finished completely and at this time of year is a huge relief.Leachianus,aurics,sarasinorum,ciliatus and Trachy's all ate the diet.I would be interested to hear other peoples experiences with this diet.Highly recomended.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*huge fingers crossed!*

This is all wonderful to hear, I mailed yesterday, just waiting on a reply to order my tester lots, my guys won't touch the new repashy, have tried two diff flavours and it is barely touched in a week, had to make up my own cubes and give a load more live food, been a bloody nightmare, really hoping this will solve my problem, huge fingers crossed!

If you guys at clarks are reading this please please mail me ASAP thanks


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried mine on it for the first time last night, now baring in mind I should have waited until today as they had all had repashy the night before (some of the old version that they all eat) to say I am pleased with the results is an understatement, lots of lick marks in every bowl, and some visibly fat bellys on some of the hatchlings, including one that has been up to now a bit of a picky eater.


Just in case anyone who already has the clarks did not notice, the pack says to store in the fridge to extend the shelf life


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi guys, im having a nightmare on the 3.1 really not going down well. what flavours work best in this complete diet? dont want to order lots and they dont like it. is it possible to have different flavour testers? my crestys currently wont touch anything but dusted live


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I will defo be converting to this once my current (old) supply of Repashy runs out - had already mentioned getting it imported to a US friend of mine so glad its available direct now :2thumb:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

just emailed them to request a sample bag for my 3 cresties.fingers crossed they reply as i want my babies to try this also.
anyone considering buying in bulk and selling it on here?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

just emailed a request.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

bumbleyjoe said:


> I ordered some over 2 weeks ago (i think - terrible memory!) and mine still hasnt turned up. I didnt get to order a flavour so do they just send a random flavor to you? I just clicked the free sample thing on there and it took me straight to paypal. I then had to send aditional funds as they ask for more to send it to the uk. Maybe i should email them and sind out where it is? How long did other peoples take to turn up. My cresties still refuse to touch repashy! and i have loads of it! no idea what i will do with it!


Mine hasn't arrived either:devil:
Any nice people on here willing to share some of their's if they've received it??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> Mine hasn't arrived either:devil:
> Any nice people on here willing to share some of their's if they've received it??


mine took a week, however it depend on customs, they can hold stuff and delay it .


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

wohic said:


> mine took a week, however it depend on customs, they can hold stuff and delay it .


It's just under a week so far, I'll just have to remain patient:whistling2:


----------



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 
For those of you who have requested samples, unfortunately I am not sure of how long it takes. I have tried to be very dilligent and mail them out immediately. Our first stream of requests about 2-3 weeks ago did take longer to ship as I encountered some unknown mailing problems. Rob2273, I know that yours went out the very next day so hopefully everything will arrive soon! If anyone has waited over 3 weeks let me know. The samples just go regular first class mail so I think the delivery time can take up to 2 weeks. If anyone is concerned though, let us know and we can check on your order date and such! We want to make sure we have lots of happy customers!!
Thanks!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

pmpreptiles said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Rob2273, I know that yours went out the very next day so hopefully everything will arrive soon!


Just for me:flrt:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

28 rhacodactylus, 11 hatchlings, 7 Juvi's and 10 adults.

100 % success. 

I'm sold on Clarks.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

All sounds very promising.

I am waiting for a sample to arrive and keen to test it out.
:2thumb:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

What flavour do people recommend? Xx


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Michelle G said:


> What flavour do people recommend? Xx



I used the complete diet flavoured with banana and i had geckos eating within minutes. I also have the guava flavour which smells fantastic.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

ive ordered guava and mango samples.i put mango down by accident instead of banana and he emailed me back saying he will send me mango and guava so they must be able to make any flavour.im really looking forward to trying this on my 3 fussy eaters


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

got my sample of the complete diet and both my gargs and cresties made a good dent in there bowls unlike with the complete and 2 part cgd so looking like i will be changing over soon to clark's diet




ta much
geo


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

just to add my two penneth in! my clarks arrived today and although i fed my lot fresh repashy and fruit mix last night which they will still eat tonight- i couldnt help myself but mix up a couple of teaspoons just to see what its like! 
first impressions were how much better this stuff mixes and looks! the consistancy is quite like a fruit puree but with no chemically lumps in it like the repashy, it doesnt smell as artificial as the repashy either so top marks there! 
popped some on a teaspoon and offered it to a few of mine which were just getting active and the results were quite comical! nose down to the spoon within seconds! my chahouas were particularly enthusiastic...manouvering themselves into better positions to get wide mouthfuls!
so im very impressed! will try the other flavours over the next few weeks and see how it goes!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Iv still not had mine :/


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Iv still not had mine :/


Me neither, hoping it will turn up sometime this week.


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cant wait to get my crestie in october ... I might try mango flavour as loads of peoples cresties likes mango ... 
What do you think : victory:


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Came home today from holiday and it was at my door.
Ill try it with my crestie tonight.


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> Came home today from holiday and it was at my door.
> Ill try it with my crestie tonight.


Tell Me How You Get On Please , 
What flavour you got ?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well this is the third feed I have done now with mine on the clarks and I already have some clean bowls. I think at this rate I might have to order more asap!! 

It's nice to see them eating properly again!

Anna


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> Well this is the third feed I have done now with mine on the clarks and I already have some clean bowls. I think at this rate I might have to order more asap!!
> 
> It's nice to see them eating properly again!
> 
> Anna


Thats good to hear Anna, as I know you were very worried about them losing weight. I still have lots of the old type left (as I recieved this last time I ordered 64 oz) so I will finish this first. I have sent for the free sample to see if they like it, I am sure they will, and then I will be using this from then on


----------



## lund209 (Nov 18, 2007)

I found this on allen repashy`s site about this product he wrote about in 2005.

http://www.forums.repashy.com/diets-live-foods-supplements/1325-t-rex-cgd-vs-clarks-2.html


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^^
Think you need to change the font colour:whistling2:
Can't see it!!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

lund209 said:


> I found this on allen repashy`s site about this product he wrote about in 2005.
> 
> T-Rex CGD vs. Clark's - Page 2 - Gecko Resource Forums


That thread is analysing the old product, before Clarks had a complete diet. I think the thread itself was interesting though, as it showed a few big american breeders having used clarks and prefering it over the repashy food.


----------



## lund209 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok thanks anne.


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Received mine today, 8 days after payment made so very quick! :2thumb:
Looking forward to trying it with my little cresties, it smells much nicer than the repashy!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine arrived today:2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Mine arrived today:2thumb:


 mine still hasnt turned up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Mine arrived today:2thumb:


Mine too :2thumb: Smells nice


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I sent the payment for mine on 9th July and it arrived here on 14th July (though I assume that it could sometimes take considerably longer to receive it if Customs decide to hold things up). Having had it a week now, I've tried several of the flavours on my critters: banana and papaya have both resulted in clean bowls in all vivs. I've just tried them on the guava flavour for the first time; it's a bit too soon to say how successful it is (it's only been in the vivs for an hour), but I have already found two chahouas and three mourning geckos with their snouts in their food bowls, so it's looking promising.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Well good news and another *positive *testimonial for anyone considering obtaining some Clarks Diet

Mine arrived Monday morning _(I ordered something like 8-9 days earlier and they mailed it out Monday morning Our Time the previous week) _and I made some up for my Cresties that evening. I usually leave the feed bowl in for a maximum of 48 Hours then swap out for fresh. The first night there seemed to be very little interest.

However last night - the youngsters have nearly cleaned their feed bowl - and the fussy Adults have polished off a good third of a bowl!

They also seem to be a lot more active - I worked though the night last night and they were jumping around the terrarium like something out of a Benny Hill sketch. I'm often awake working during the night and have never seen this level of activity before! LOL! 

So all in all - first time for feeding and they took to it *right away* - I'm *impressed *- if this carries on - I'll be placing a bulk order in due course.

:no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pmpreptiles said:


> If anyone is concerned though, let us know and we can check on your order date and such! We want to make sure we have lots of happy customers!!
> Thanks!


Can you confirm you've received my payment and whether you've sent mine?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

mine arrived yesterday will probally use it tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

waiting for mine. hopefully it will come in soon. i cant wait


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Great to hear the positive results!
Only had it a night but it seems to be promising.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got mine 10 mins ago...
He didnt touch his old food yesterday although i thickend it up (he used to eat it this way) but that could of been due to me handling him.
I did put some of the old spoon, and on mealies lastnight and he would lick or catch the mealie and be disgusted by it and spit it out.

I just offered clarks diet on a spoon now (remember its daytime) and he licked much more than he does of the old stuff...
This is concidering he isnt tame and doesnt like spoons in his face the slightest. He did sit there licking the spoon considerably longer and didnt look so unimpressed but just nervous that it was a spoon
:lol2:
Hopefully I should see the bowl being used in the next few days then :no1:

Im just unsure if i got the complete or original...I guess i need the complete.. but how do i know what i have (and maybe what my gecko likes) is?


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I ordered mine through paypal on the 13th July. Can you please check that it has been sent?

email for paypal was: [email protected]

Nic


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

How long can the powder be kept in the fridge before it losses its nutritional value?


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

just sent them an email. really looking forward to trying this out. has anyone had bad results so far? ive only ever used repleshy 3.1 so am expecting my cresties to shoot up in size one i get this


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

k42c said:


> just sent them an email. really looking forward to trying this out. has anyone had bad results so far? ive only ever used repleshy 3.1 so am expecting my cresties to shoot up in size one i get this


Results so far seem promising. Received my Wednesday, tried it Wednesday & last night with signs of it being eaten on both ocassions: victory:

Normally with the Repashy (I have version 3.0) I would find it untouched.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

got mine today and so far so good, just checked in all 7 enclosures and most of it gone , gave it to my elec blue geckos and yellow head geckos this morning when it was delivered and they ate it all too.:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine still don't eat it. They have tried it, but no clean bowls:devil:


----------



## pmpreptiles (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, just giving an update to a few remarks. FYI, everyone in the UK so far has received the Complete Diet. I know someone asked about that. If it is a sample packet they are all complete diet and if it is a larger package it should say on the label. Also, all samples that were received as of Wednesday July 21st have been shipped. I have found that the samples are taking a bit longer to arrive as they are going standard mail while the larger orders can go priority mail. Hope this helps everyone! Glad to hear everyone is enjoying the diet!:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Received mine last night, Patrick - tried Jareth on a little bit, and he hasn't shaken it off his face like he has with everything that isn't a bug for the last year... we'll see if he'll eat it on his own though


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Well thanks to Julie (Julie&James) ordering some for me, I got it yesterday, and have mixed it up and put them some in this afternoon! I tried it as it smells wonderful and it ain't half bad you know! Doesn't have the bitter kick that Komodo has 

Anyway, one of my cresties has already poked his nose in, so we'll see by tomorrow night!

It looks nicer, mixes up well, though you have to make sure the lumps are out, but thanks so much Julie, and will re-post how it goes down!

Might have to order some soon though, it takes 5 teaspoons of CGD each time I feed which is every 3-4 days!!!

Jac x


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

im still waiting for mine  hopefully it will come soon :2thumb:


----------



## happyhails (Jul 20, 2010)

Been trying to enquire about the free sample but the email is not working


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

happyhails said:


> Been trying to enquire about the free sample but the email is not working


in what way. is the link opening? this is the email [email protected] they replyed real quick to me so their email defently works


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Really hope mine shows up next week, i have emailed them and they have said it has been sent but that was well over a week ago (poss over 2 weeks - very bad memory!) Really want to try it as my cresties are purely on live food atm as they wont touch the repasy or the komodo stuff!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

my lot are loving it all of my day geckos are eating it too :2thumb: i ordered the guava flavour


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

suez said:


> my lot are loving it all of my day geckos are eating it too :2thumb: i ordered the guava flavour


That's the one my lot have tonight, and Nemesis has already nommed most of his!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

suez said:


> my lot are loving it all of my day geckos are eating it too :2thumb: i ordered the guava flavour


my Mourning geckos love it too ~ so far I've had clear dishes with two of the flavours (banana and guava) and will try them on the others as I go along :2thumb:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> my Mourning geckos love it too ~ so far I've had clear dishes with two of the flavours (banana and guava) and will try them on the others as I go along :2thumb:


Haha! I have them two flavours


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Cant wait till my repashy runs out


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Well thanks to Julie (Julie&James) ordering some for me, I got it yesterday, and have mixed it up and put them some in this afternoon! I tried it as it smells wonderful and it ain't half bad you know! Doesn't have the bitter kick that Komodo has
> 
> Anyway, one of my cresties has already poked his nose in, so we'll see by tomorrow night!
> 
> ...


Im trying my babies on it tonight..... cant wait to go up and check the food bowls. 
I wasnt overly fond of the smell but im no crestie and i dont like the smell of repashy either....infact im a fruit dodger altogether. Lol.

I did note the lumps but i read on the website about blending...but i think i would break my blender putting such a small amount in.

Hope i get the same results as everybody else xx


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Michelle G said:


> Im trying my babies on it tonight..... cant wait to go up and check the food bowls.
> I wasnt overly fond of the smell but im no crestie and i dont like the smell of repashy either....infact im a fruit dodger altogether. Lol.
> 
> I did note the lumps but i read on the website about blending...but i think i would break my blender putting such a small amount in.
> ...


TBH I just crushed the lumps with a spoon, you waste too much in the blender lol!

It was OK I like mixing up their food, and hey, I just couldn't resist a taste  x


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Im not sure if he is eating it yet (being a juvi he doesnt eat much) but im sure keeping an eye out.
One thing i have noticed it, the clarks diet puffs up with air if its made to thick or dried slightly as they do in a few hours.
I was wondering if this puts of the crestie as when they lick it.. it sinks rapidly.. then starts to puff up again.
Tonight i have given him his old complete diet as well as the clarks complete diet (a bit thinner this time though lol). 
Hopefully I shall notice a difference.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Got our sample today for the cresties (Banana flavour) & so far so good, they have eaten more already than they ever did of their komodo:2thumb:. I tend to mix it a bit thicker, as when i put two bowls in, one thicker, one a thinner mixture, they always go for the thicker.

One thing though on the packet it says give twice a week....anyone know why? I mean I change our cresties food daily, is this wrong? Which if i continued i'd be giving it 7 days a week and not the 2 it says lol....just wanted to check.


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

Earth-Angel said:


> Got our sample today for the cresties (Banana flavour) & so far so good, they have eaten more already than they ever did of their komodo:2thumb:. I tend to mix it a bit thicker, as when i put two bowls in, one thicker, one a thinner mixture, they always go for the thicker.
> 
> One thing though on the packet it says give twice a week....anyone know why? I mean I change our cresties food daily, is this wrong? Which if i continued i'd be giving it 7 days a week and not the 2 it says lol....just wanted to check.


mine hasnt arived yet. but maybe thats how long it lasts before it starts to go mouldy or break down the neutrents or something? im sure if yours eat it all in one night then you should still put fresh in the next day. i change my repleshy every other day because they dont finish it all in one sitting.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably better for you - from a price point of view. - the food will last longer! 

But joking aside - in the wild these animals feast on rotted fruit. - its fallen to the ground over ripe and that's what they tend to specialise in. Some prefer it after a day or two in the viv. Mine never touch it the first 24 hours and then go to town on it afterwards - I never leave mine in the vivs for more than 60 hours.

I tend to say put it in Monday night and take it out Wednesday morning then put some more in Wednesday night and repeat.

Other cresties will go at it right off the bat - horses for courses. But leaving it a few days will certainly not hurt them OR your wallet!


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol you are right there, would be a lot cheaper if i did make it last longer, and they never ever eat it all (going from the previous diet, as only just tried this new one) I just didn't know if there was some reason you could only feed it twice a week or something! So I will leave it in longer, thanks guys:2thumb:
Hope yours arrives soon k42c


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

Earth-Angel said:


> Lol you are right there, would be a lot cheaper if i did make it last longer, and they never ever eat it all (going from the previous diet, as only just tried this new one) I just didn't know if there was some reason you could only feed it twice a week or something! So I will leave it in longer, thanks guys:2thumb:
> Hope yours arrives soon k42c


so do i but it was only dispatched today so im not complaining just yet


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

I think im going to order this for my new baby gecko and get it startd on this stuff.
how long does shipping take?


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

:whistling2:waiting:whistling2:waiting:whistling2:...god im so impatient


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

alex_owen said:


> I think im going to order this for my new baby gecko and get it startd on this stuff.
> how long does shipping take?





jillygirl said:


> :whistling2:waiting:whistling2:waiting:whistling2:...god im so impatient


Mine took just under 2 weeks.

Be patient!!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

When I started researching cresties a couple of months back (still saving up - I want all eventualities covered!), it seemed like Repashy was the be all end all product to feed your gecko. 
Obviously that has changed now. I'm just wondering what have they done with it, and more so, why have they 'fixed' something that isn't broken?
I shall be keeping this in mind for when I eventually take the plunge - still a couple of months before I have a solid enough idea of my house temperatures...


----------



## stacey111 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well after reading all the fantastic reports i have ordered some of the complete 4oz so i hope they like it!!

I just hope it comes soon as it seems lite it is taking a while to arrive in the uk! i ordered it last night so im hoping ill have it next week. ill keep you all posted!

stacey


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> When I started researching cresties a couple of months back (still saving up - I want all eventualities covered!), it seemed like Repashy was the be all end all product to feed your gecko.
> Obviously that has changed now. I'm just wondering what have they done with it, and more so, why have they 'fixed' something that isn't broken?
> I shall be keeping this in mind for when I eventually take the plunge - still a couple of months before I have a solid enough idea of my house temperatures...


The reasons I was given for changing it were to "increase feeding response", "deal with mould issues" and "stop the diet seperating when mixed and left".

I think it has pretty much made all of these things worse!!!

I see you are in Scotland! Good to see another one of us! If you want any advise or to visit and see my setups etc just pop me a pm 

Anna


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Mine took just under 2 weeks.
> 
> Be patient!!


:roll: ok


----------



## happyhails (Jul 20, 2010)

Haven't even got my crestie yet but I am looking forward to my package!


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Naughty Jillygirl:Na_Na_Na_Na: !! He he, hope it arrives soon! x

well I'm very impressed with the new food (banana flavour) as the older & teeny cresties have nearly eaten it all:gasp:. I put it in last night as it arrived yesterday, and kept looking in each exo terra to see if any had gone (i'm so impatient!!) lol and behold a little while later the little ones had scoffed half a milk cap full, and by this morning the bigger ones had nearly eaten all of theres  I'm amazed, never seen them eat so much!!

So thank you PMPReptiles for a great crestie food, our guys seem very very happy with it:2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

So who will be the UK supplier for this?? Anyone know yet??

Still using my sample bag at the moment, and tonight, one of mine was sat at the bottle top munching away: victory:

I'd like to think I can get more when I need it (soon!!) without having to buy from overseas.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> The reasons I was given for changing it were to "increase feeding response", "deal with mould issues" and "stop the diet seperating when mixed and left".
> 
> I think it has pretty much made all of these things worse!!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha - it does sound like they mucked that one up good and proper then :lol2:
And thanks for the offer . We often visit rellies in Dunfermline so might see if a visit could be fitted in one of the next times.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

I do hope we will be able to get clarks over here oneday...as looks like am going to have to be ordering some anytime the way ours are munching through it. Bet get saving for the shipping etc now


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

YAY IT ARRIVED!!!!!! ive never been so happy to recieve a letter! its cricket night tonight so will have to wait untill tomorrow to see if they will eat it!


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Took a few days leaving it in there but hes eating it properly... well as much as a baby would :lol2:

:no1:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

well I don't know about cresties but my Mourning geckos love all four flavours :2thumb:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

just ordered the 4 pack sample, hopefully my lot will like it, they dont seem to eat any of the repashy anymore, and 2 of them wont even touch insects so im worried they arent getting enough to eat etc.


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Very pleased, crestie wolfed it down last night.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tonight is the first time in 5 months I have seen both of my cresties eating something different to live food!! 

I need Clarke's diet in the UK soon!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> Tonight is the first time in 5 months I have seen both of my cresties eating something different to live food!!
> 
> I need Clarke's diet in the UK soon!!


They are still eating!!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Well all mine nommed it fine, even Arnold loved it, the only issue I have is it now smells like a poo house in my front room!!

I was shocked, all their poos smell real bad lol!

Now I'm thinking it's probably down to the change of food, but hey ho, hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Jac


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> Well all mine nommed it fine, even Arnold loved it, the only issue I have is it now smells like a poo house in my front room!!
> 
> I was shocked, all their poos smell real bad lol!
> 
> ...


Yeah right....blame it on the cresties :yeahright:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

olivine said:


> Yeah right....blame it on the cresties :yeahright:


:lol2:


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Earth-Angel said:


> I do hope we will be able to get clarks over here oneday...as looks like am going to have to be ordering some anytime the way ours are munching through it. Bet get saving for the shipping etc now


soo glad to hear that ... hope my boy will munch thought his too


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Earth-Angel said:


> Naughty Jillygirl:Na_Na_Na_Na: !! He he, hope it arrives soon! x
> 
> well I'm very impressed with the new food (banana flavour) as the older & teeny cresties have nearly eaten it all:gasp:. I put it in last night as it arrived yesterday, and kept looking in each exo terra to see if any had gone (i'm so impatient!!) lol and behold a little while later the little ones had scoffed half a milk cap full, and by this morning the bigger ones had nearly eaten all of theres  I'm amazed, never seen them eat so much!!
> 
> So thank you PMPReptiles for a great crestie food, our guys seem very very happy with it:2thumb:


wow... so satisfying to see them eat.. im getting bit worried now coz Buddy not eating very much.. even tried p.vixens mix.. he has only nibbled at it.. im really really hoping he likes it :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> They are still eating!!


They're eating it again!!: victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

olivine said:


> Yeah right....blame it on the cresties :yeahright:


:lol2: well it can't of been anyone/anything else now could it :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> :lol2: well it can't of been anyone/anything else now could it :whistling2::lol2:


Course not...I simply won't stand for anyone blaming Snoopy :whistling2:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

my diet arived today. im stupidly excited to try it out. my family dont seem to get it though  it only took a week from ordering as well so really pleased about that


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh, you'll be getting an order from me in the near future!


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

im still waiting for mine.its been 11 days of waiting and the cresties are starting to get impatient lol.hope mr postman brings it soon


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

olivine said:


> Yeah right....blame it on the cresties :yeahright:


Well they eat it, and obviously too quick, if they had taken their time, their bowels would have coped, and the utter smell that arose in the front room would still be sweet Guava.... :whip:



sarasin said:


> :lol2:


Don't yours smell? LOL!



SleepyD said:


> :lol2: well it can't of been anyone/anything else now could it :whistling2::lol2:


Thank you!



olivine said:


> Course not...I simply won't stand for anyone blaming Snoopy :whistling2:


Well he certainly doesn't smell as bad, crickets, dubias and locusts...

And hey, Snoopy is proper awesome to watch hunting. x


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

just sorted out the new diet. im hoping ill come home to alot of empty bowls tonight


----------



## CrestyCreations (Aug 1, 2010)

*Clarks Gecko Diet- Interest?*

Hi,
If anyone is interested in purchasing Clarks Gecko Diet from a UK store,
look here: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/556578-clarks-gecko-diet-interest.html

Thanks,
Ollie :2thumb:


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe i didnt come home to empty bowls but my smallest gecko had eaten a fair chuck. normally i cant tell shes had any so im really happy with that


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

more full geckos from the looks of the bowls. this diet is good


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Well all mine nommed it fine, even Arnold loved it, the only issue I have is it now smells like a poo house in my front room!!
> 
> I was shocked, all their poos smell real bad lol!
> 
> ...


Ive also noted the pong from the poops!!!!!:devil:

My littlest has also taken to pooping on the glass door so when I open it I get hit in the face with the smell...not good at 8am in the morning before work when I am misting. :lol2:

Im divided at the min on the clarks...half are eating it and half arent (fussy little things)?? 
Ill keep trying though. Quite shocked my gargoyle hasnt touched it she is usually sooo greedy! 
x


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Michelle G said:


> Ive also noted the pong from the poops!!!!!:devil:
> 
> My littlest has also taken to pooping on the glass door so when I open it I get hit in the face with the smell...not good at 8am in the morning before work when I am misting. :lol2:
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, when you're not expecting it, it certainly catches you!

Yeah I have 2 that aren't impressed, but the rest seem really fine with eating it.

I must say though, I really do think when you change over their food, they can be fussy and the poo will smell! Till they get used to it.

I'm just glad Arnold eats it, first time he finished a bowl in a long time as he won't touch live... 

Good luck with yours! x


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 6, 2009)

Well that's me ordered my sample! I only got my little crestie at the weekend and am currently trying the komodo, but seeing as how so many people (and cresties) seem to love the Clark's diet, I might as well give it a go. Excited now!


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

im still waiting for mine:devil:.how long did it take to arrive from ordering.i payed for mine on the 20th july.
my 3 feel like their missing out on something special and are getting very grumpy.
at this rate harley will be beating the post man up when it finally arrives.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I was wondering if you wanted to try a different product other than the plane complete could you get a second sample of the Bananna flavoured one?
Mines ok with the sample but not eating nearly enough. 
He loves anything with bananna in since he was brough up on bananna before i got him so i kind of need to try that before i buy any.


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it just me or does it dry out abit quick im mixing it correct and my temps are around 23 (73F) i havent been able to leave it in 2 nights because of this...
The day geckos seem to like it too


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

fiesta599 said:


> im still waiting for mine:devil:.how long did it take to arrive from ordering.i payed for mine on the 20th july.
> my 3 feel like their missing out on something special and are getting very grumpy.
> at this rate harley will be beating the post man up when it finally arrives.


Mine took 11 days to come.
soo anytime?


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Rachelsands said:


> Is it just me or does it dry out abit quick im mixing it correct and my temps are around 23 (73F) i havent been able to leave it in 2 nights because of this...
> The day geckos seem to like it too


I noticed that and added a drop of water extra just to make it slightly more liquid than stodge lol... Mine stays fine over 2 nights now, but then my temps are around 70F.

Jac


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

personally I don't care if they need it changing every *second *night instead of every *third *- at least they *eat *this stuff - unlike the repashy which was proving to be a total WASTE of money


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

yay.. mine arrived today... all 4 flavours.. now which one to try first ... banana i think ...


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, well as purple-vixen said a drop more water will help although most is eaten by mine the first night.
i will have the Fig,banana,papaya and guava plus the original complete diet.I have yet to find one they don't eat but you will get a choice.I will also have it in 4oz,8oz and 1 pound packets so you can always buy fresh and vary the flavours if you wish.Let me know if you have any further queries.dean


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> Ive also noted the pong from the poops!!!!!:devil:
> 
> My littlest has also taken to pooping on the glass door so when I open it I get hit in the face with the smell...not good at 8am in the morning before work when I am misting. :lol2:
> 
> ...


my boy poos down the front door every time... think he an exhibitionist lol... with his man bits on show .. rude boy ....


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> I noticed that and added a drop of water extra just to make it slightly more liquid than stodge lol... Mine stays fine over 2 nights now, but then my temps are around 70F.
> 
> Jac


yeh ive tried that tonight i like it to be abit gloopy so i can see whos had how much.
they do seem to like it not not much with water but mixed with fruit it goes down well :2thumb:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

rudders said:


> Hi, well as purple-vixen said a drop more water will help although most is eaten by mine the first night.
> i will have the Fig,banana,papaya and guava plus the original complete diet.I have yet to find one they don't eat but you will get a choice.I will also have it in 4oz,8oz and 1 pound packets so you can always buy fresh and vary the flavours if you wish.Let me know if you have any further queries.dean


Well done on doing this Rudders, I will be ordering from you in the near future, at 6 teaspoons per feeding (every third night) it's going down bloody quick!  



jillygirl said:


> my boy poos down the front door every time... think he an exhibitionist lol... with his man bits on show .. rude boy ....


Hahahahahaha I have two that do that, isn't it just the sweetest sentiment "Thanks for the food human being!" 



Rachelsands said:


> yeh ive tried that tonight i like it to be abit gloopy so i can see whos had how much.
> they do seem to like it not not much with water but mixed with fruit it goes down well :2thumb:


Yeah mine preferred it mixed with watermelon juice, so will be blending some of that up this weekend.  x


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

yay mine has arrived today:2thumb:
.so im going to try it mixed with water tonight.ive got papaya and guava :mf_dribble:


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered a 8oz bag today, but i realised i ordered the wrong way, direct from there site, and was told i should email them directly. silly me.


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

My Complete diet has arrived and I have a Magnaturals ledge with plastic cups.

I put one with Strawberry Repashy 3.0 and one with the sample of complete Clarkes Diet and they have eaten the Clarkes Diet in preference to the Repashy.

Looks like I will be placing an order soon as I am due hatchlings at the end of the month!

Nic x


----------



## Dragon23 (Jun 11, 2009)

Any idea when this is going to be on Sale in the UK yet? Im interested to try it, im 1 of the lucky ones who's crestie seems to wolf all Repashy down even version 3.1, shes a right little chubster!! (Suppose shes just not Fussy, aslong as there is a bowl full shes down like a shot and lapping it up)


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, it will be this weekend, it will be available at the Kempton show.Thanks


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

How long before it's available by mail order??


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well mine arrived the other day, 2 flavours...guava and papaya, now..i have 6 geckos that eat fruit...4 cresties, and 2 leachies...ive tryed both flavours...yet they wont touch the stuff! I dont understand why, all ive seen is good reviews on this clarks diet.

Can someone please tell me how they are getting there geckos to eat it? are you mixing it with something other than water?

Also, does your clarks diet smell alot like fruit? as mine smells plain, and when i smelt the other flavour..smelt exactly the same lol. I highly doubt that there was no flavour added to mine, but just incase it would be nice to know if its supposed to smell really fruity, cause then i;d understand why they wont touch it. Lol, thanks. perry.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

What had you been feeding previously? pure fruit?

I had a period of time that after giving up on repashy, I fed pure fruit and then went to clarks. Mine didn't take to it straight away either, I think because they had started to eat the fruit and weren't starved after having the repashy,

Now they take it just fine, not always clean bowls, but they are eating it, and gaining weight again.

I mix mine until it looks like heinz tomato soup consistancy and I wouldn't say it smells fruity, but it smells nice and sweet and not chemically.

If you have only had it a ferw days, just give it a chance! I have already gone through 2lbs of the stuff and am on my second order, so they will take it!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> What had you been feeding previously? pure fruit?
> 
> I had a period of time that after giving up on repashy, I fed pure fruit and then went to clarks. Mine didn't take to it straight away either, I think because they had started to eat the fruit and weren't starved after having the repashy,
> 
> ...


Second this, half of mine had a couple of licks, a few nommed it all (sub-adults lol) but now most eat over half.

Give it a chance, it will take them a while to adjust.

Glad yours are all gaining weight again now Anna.

Jac


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> What had you been feeding previously? pure fruit?
> 
> I had a period of time that after giving up on repashy, I fed pure fruit and then went to clarks. Mine didn't take to it straight away either, I think because they had started to eat the fruit and weren't starved after having the repashy,
> 
> ...


I was feeding the repashys diet previously, then i swapped them over to the clarks. Ive seem some of the diet missing, but not from my 2 year old male leachie, which i would have thought he would have eaten it all!


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> Second this, half of mine had a couple of licks, a few nommed it all (sub-adults lol) but now most eat over half.
> 
> Give it a chance, it will take them a while to adjust.
> 
> ...


as purple v says give it time ..i expected my boy to dive straight in...he didnt... and i tried all the flavours.... it has taken him a good week to start eating it after starting him off with some hand feeding ..now as soon as the light go out hes down there.. he doesn't eat it all but hes deffo eating... ive just ordered the mushroom feeding ledge as i think he prepares to eat higher up though tbh... oh.. and btw he seems to like the guava the most..


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah mine are more on the guava aswell.

im not giving up on the clarks diet anytime soon


----------



## zad (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there any where in the uk to get this from? just got a crestie and was given the repashy but you guys seem to think the clarks is better?

cheers


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

zad said:


> Is there any where in the uk to get this from? just got a crestie and was given the repashy but you guys seem to think the clarks is better?
> 
> cheers


Yes, Oxford Geckos


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Yes, Oxford Geckos


Manchester geckos are better :whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Manchester geckos are better :whistling2:


its the same site if you click it


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> its the same site if you click it


Yeah I know :lol2: I think the joke would die before I had time to make a actual website :whistling2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yeah I know :lol2: I think the joke would die before I had time to make a actual website :whistling2:


Eh? I've missed something again haven't I?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> Eh? I've missed something again haven't I?


Yes:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Eh? I've missed something again haven't I?


Don't worry... me and rob become what some might call "insane" around each other.... sorry for being confusing :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn, I went for a shower and then I realised!
HAHA Long and stressful week sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Damn, I went for a shower and then I realised!
> HAHA Long and stressful week sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Consider yourself forgiven : victory:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Don't worry... me and rob become what some might call "insane" around each other.... sorry for being confusing :lol2:


:flrt: His point exactly!!
Chris is on drugs btw......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> :flrt: His point exactly!!
> *Chris is on drugs btw......*


LIES! It was a Nazi man... he stuck a biro in my leg :devil:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww Must be love hahah


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> LIES! It was a Nazi man... he stuck a biro in my leg :devil:


Squisshy boots:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

JustJordan said:


> Aww Must be love hahah


:flrt:

Although we have ruined this thread :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Squisshy boots:lol2:


I'm going to have nightmares now :lol2: .... I do love the boosh though


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> :flrt:
> 
> Although I have ruined this thread :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

does anyone have the link for uk supplier of this. my crestys have taken to this like its a restricted drug. im on my last tester pack at the moment


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Mysterious_121 said:


> does anyone have the link for uk supplier of this. my crestys have taken to this like its a restricted drug. im on my last tester pack at the moment



Oxford Geckos

Happy Shopping 

I am watching 75% of my collection chowing down, after the diet being in the vivs for a grand total of about 3 mins. I know the rest will have eaten when I check their bowls tomorrow! I, for one, am sold on Clarks.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmmm, i must have funny gecko's, cos all of mine hated the stuff even the adult male who only eats the diet (he wont touch live food) turned his back to it, lucky i didnt buy any more and ive got some other stuff they love


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Mines not eating anything but isnt underweight looking :bash:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Kiwi showed her love for the Clarkes diet last night by pooping in it 5 mins after it had been in her viv :gasp: Dirty crestie! :lol2:


----------



## jillygirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> Kiwi showed her love for the Clarkes diet last night by pooping in it 5 mins after it had been in her viv :gasp: Dirty crestie! :lol2:


how very dare she !!! i bought a magnatural feeding shelf and my boy is using that as a toilet:devil:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

jillygirl said:


> how very dare she !!! i bought a magnatural feeding shelf and my boy is using that as a toilet:devil:


They always go in the wrong place....
I have 1 of the feeding ledges, only 1 of my cresties will use it the rest prefer to eat from the floor. But the 1 that does have it uses it as a spring board and dives onto it usually landing in her food then hand paints it up the side of the glass!!! x


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok I haven't read the entire thread but, I have the repashy food, its not the version that everyone has been talking about....but my cresties have totally gone off it! so thinking of trying this instead...

what flavours have people been trying? and is this a complete diet? or to be mixed with vitamins? or to be fed as well as dusted live food? sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Ok I haven't read the entire thread but, I have the repashy food, its not the version that everyone has been talking about....but my cresties have totally gone off it! so thinking of trying this instead...
> 
> what flavours have people been trying? and is this a complete diet? or to be mixed with vitamins? or to be fed as well as dusted live food? sorry for all the questions lol



My friend told me all the info is here...

Clarks diet


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah I looked there, didn't really help


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya 

If you buy the complete diet, then there is no need for bugs, extra vits or anything, just mix with water and feed. It's like the repashy, only they eat it  hehe


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

the stuff Oxford Geckos sells is 'original' diet...so I dunno if thats the right stuff or not...so confusing lol


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> the stuff Oxford Geckos sells is 'original' diet...so I dunno if thats the right stuff or not...so confusing lol


I think its so you can buy it plain or with flavours, I think the plain one is for proplr who still would like to mix it with fruit puree or something!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good point, is the flavoured variety the same as the all in one they mention??


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hmm I just wondered cos there was complete and 20/30 on the original website


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

the 20 and 30 % ones are not complete diets and are designed to be supplemented with insects. The four flavours and orginal flavour in complete are as it says, a complete diet


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> the 20 and 30 % ones are not complete diets and are designed to be supplemented with insects. The four flavours and orginal flavour in complete are as it says, a complete diet


So the 4 sample bags are a complete, as it doesn't state "complete" on the bags I have?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I dont know which formula this is 

Oxford Geckos


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

The diet that Dean is selling is a complete diet, it states it on the bags I have, I have each of the four flavours in 80z and have 16 oz of the original flavour which was also complete.

I don't know what the sample bags look like as I didn't bother with a sample!

BUT, I think Dean will be selling the other diets if people request them, ie if you want to try the 30% or 20% etc.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*I bought the four different flavoured Clarks 1oz trial packs the other week and all my Rhacs are loving the Fig, and Guava, Ive yet to try the Banana, and Papaya but if its like the other flavours I cant see a problem, Im still giving insects in their diet as well just for good measure.*


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

thats ok then


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

The diets that are being sold by Dean are complete diets, but you can still feed livefood as this doesn't upset the balance of the complete diet and it hasn't made a difference to my geckos voracious appetite for it.

If you don't want to feed livefood, it is not required though.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Julie&James said:


> The diets that are being sold by Dean are complete diets,


Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## oxgex (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I went with just the complete diets and stayed away from the 20 and 30% for the simple reason that everyone would be getting a complete diet.If you want to add insects this will not affect the diet but if you only want to feed the diet it will provide all your gecko needs.I will get that all diets are complete added to the website.Sorry for any confusion.thanks


----------



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

i get my clarks fron evolution reptiles in the uk


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

dady said:


> i get my clarks fron evolution reptiles in the uk


Good to know - just placed a replacement stock order with them just this moment!


----------



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

oooooh will be looking here my crestie is not the biggest fan of the new rapeshy: victory:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Just ordered mine from evolution!!:2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Iv been using my Banana complete Clarks for a few months now and I have noticed a huge growth in my once weedy and very thin young Crestie. 
I was concerned that at around a year old he was still very very small and baby like with no sign of maturity. He hated the old stuff once it changed too. I assumed parasites... but tests proved me wrong.

I then got Clarks... was slow getting on to it, but he was eating enough for his size. Now hes gotten huge in a matter of weeks, a fully developed male and looks in fantastic condition whilst eating most of what I put out. 

Obviously what he had been eating wasnt doing the job quite well enough as he always looked deathly thin, and it became very concerning when he refused my new batch of Rapashy all together. 

Thanks guys! (Oxford Reps)


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

This chart should be convincing enough - it was for me - just before July 2010 was when I introduced clarks - the results speak for themselves :whistling2:


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

anyone know who has 16oz bags in stock any flavour?



thanks 
george


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you tried Oxford Geckos or Reptile accessories from Evolution Reptiles


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Evolution reptiles is out of stock I believe, and I also believe they bought their food from Oxford reptiles anyway. I would just get on to Dean at Oxford geckos to get your orders!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Can you feed this diet dry like the Repashy stuff?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Hi

Just ordered mine yesterday and recieved it today , very quick service , thanks


----------



## Dutchology (Jun 17, 2009)

Just ordered 8oz of the original formula from Oxford Geckos. Here's hoping that I can get some weight on my Cresties as they're not liking what I'm using at the moment!


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

just like to say a big thanks to rudders for quick delivery of my clarks diet ordered on the 9th and its here today :no1:




thanks
george


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you get sample packs of these from anywhere? I have the banana flavour one but wanted to get a few other flavours as samples.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes you can get 1oz of each flavour which is £8.94 including postage


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

I order from Oxford Geckos and I’m very happy with them. Quick delivery, great product


----------

